# Looking into Future...Cost to CH dog with Pro Handler



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I have zero experience with this but a Google search came up with $50-100K/year to get to the Westminster Dog Show. Interesting to read about the cost breakdown. 








Cost of getting a show dog to Westminster


For the love of dogs and breed competition, some people will spend upwards of six figures a year to prepare, primp and promote their favorite pooch on the show-dog circuit.



money.cnn.com




.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I have zero experience with this but a Google search came up with $50-100K/year to get to the Westminster Dog Show. Interesting to read about the cost breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm thinking just showing regionally to Ch and retiring the dog to sport/therapy work/obedience trials. I've heard campaigning for a #1 all-breed can go much higher.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One thing to look at, and it changes, is the number of dog and bitch exhibits required in your division to get not just onesie twosie points, but majors. That is going to give you a rough idea how much travel your Poodle will have to do. Search on AKC point schedule 2022 for this year's info. Example in my division 9 in 2022, it takes 6 bitches / 9 dogs to get a 3 point major in Standards, 4 and 4 in Miniatures, and 4 and 5 in Toys. And that means actually participating - showing up in the ring. Majors can fall apart.

If you remain serious about this, maybe good to join your local Poodle breed club soon to start making friends and volunteering at events, attending the national and any regional specialties, and becoming part of the community. You will get info you never imagined and maybe a great mentor 😊. But try and stay diplomatic with all...

Chances are a pro Poodle handler will not allow show day ring handoff due to required coat care, so your boarding costs may be likely to run much higher than they would for someone in a less grooming intensive breed. Especially as you will be a first time owner, without a grooming foundation. One thought, if possible, start apprenticing to a pro Poodle handler now to learn coat care (likely doing basic cleanup work as I understand the role, which has a slang term I deleted 😂😉). I know it's usually young folks who do that and you're an adult, but maybe it's worth asking. Then your Poodle handler might rely on you more for coat care. If your nearby pro handler does not show Poodles, you could need to go farther afield. Being a breed club member could lead to helpful information there, too.

Pro handlers often post their prices on their websites. Take a look at several and estimate high, not low. Combine this info with the points research to estimate time and travel expenses for your pup.

Or find a Poodle breeder who is willing to do some sort of exchange so you can learn top level coat care. Maybe this will become the breeder who co-owns on your future show prospect.

None of this is intended to discourage you. You could have the time of your life!!!

Edited to add, go to infodog.com and/or another superintendent site in your area and pour through the results lists to see who won, who was absent, the final point counts, and so on to get an idea how things work near you.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TerraFirma said:


> Yes, I'm thinking just showing regionally to Ch and retiring the dog to sport/therapy work/obedience trials. I've heard campaigning for a #1 all-breed can go much higher.


I realize that you're not planning to do Westminster but...I thought the breakdown of costs was a good way for you (and me) to see all the different factors going into total cost. Wow. Not cheap.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

A short answer to your question, $10-15k. But, there are so many variables that could affect this value, up or down. You could have a dog that finishes in a weekend. Or you could have a dog that takes longer to finish. Depends on your dog, depends on the competition that day, and judges' preferences.

Handlers have rate cards that give you an idea of costs. But, you're going to typically pay boarding, grooming, and training fees while your dog is with the handler. You'll generally pay a portion of travel expenses. And then each time the handler takes your dog in the ring that will cost you around $150 for class entries. Handlers charge more for groups and BIS, if you get there--but if you're just wanting to CH your dog, that's probably not in the equation for you. You also have your entry fees for the shows themselves. And sometimes you may have to enter multiple shows for the same weekend because your handler may not know which one they're going to yet (particularly if they're campaigning a special and are being strategic about entries).

Ring-siding is also an option--if you can groom and maintain a show coat. But you have to travel to each show (gas, hotel, etc.) and have your dog show ready. Some handlers will groom for you beforehand ($150 or so a groom), some will want you to have them ready to go into the ring. After the show, you take your dog home until the next one. This way, you don't pay the handler to care for your dog on the road. But, you're incurring more travel expenses.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, campaigning a special, wow. It could be worth it if your Spoo ends up an incredible representative of the breed, but depending on one's personal wealth in cash available terms and accompanying lack of need to replenish it, one could need to bring in additional owners.

One example is to look back at Smash JP's Vikki, campaigned in the US handled by the incomparable Kaz Hosaka, and with the Scotts on as added owners. These are private jet situations. The entry fees alone at simultaneous shows would stagger most people like me, let alone the pro management time and jet fuel!

And you don't really get that money back. You have to love the sport that much. It's not horse racing with purses, aside from Eukanuba - whatever they call it these days.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

This is just for fun. A friend, who has another breed, told me that there were owners of a beautiful dog who wanted their dog to be Number One. They hired a top handler FOR A YEAR, and leased a Lear Jet to take the handler and dog wherever FOR A YEAR.

Oh, yes, and they did reach their goal, or close to it.

I shudder to think how much it cost them. I hope the dog had fun showing -- that's important.

I think this takes the cake!

Westminster? Bah -- just peanuts compared to this!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Agreed, @Footprints&pawmarks . Westminster vs campaigning a special can be / are different levels. Owner handlers of reasonably good but not extraordinary means have a chance to go to Westminster if it's important to them. But full out campaigning a dog is on a different order.

I'm sure either one is exhilarating with a great and well-loved dog. I can't imagine a dog who doesn't love it getting campaigned though!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd miss my dog too much to have him gone that much of the time!


But, I totally get it. If you have a truly spectacular dog, you really want to share him with those who would appreciate him most.

Sometimes, when Sage is trotting across the back yard, I gasp because his gait is so beautiful. 

He's never going to see the inside of a show ring, because I wouldn't begin to be able to keep up his coat in flawless condition. That's not even considering the co$t, which is way out of my means.

But, as his doting parent, I do think he's the handsomest of them all!
(Don't we all!!!)
😍😍😍


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

RylieJames said:


> A short answer to your question, $10-15k. But, there are so many variables that could affect this value, up or down. You could have a dog that finishes in a weekend. Or you could have a dog that takes longer to finish. Depends on your dog, depends on the competition that day, and judges' preferences.
> 
> Handlers have rate cards that give you an idea of costs. But, you're going to typically pay boarding, grooming, and training fees while your dog is with the handler. You'll generally pay a portion of travel expenses. And then each time the handler takes your dog in the ring that will cost you around $150 for class entries. Handlers charge more for groups and BIS, if you get there--but if you're just wanting to CH your dog, that's probably not in the equation for you. You also have your entry fees for the shows themselves. And sometimes you may have to enter multiple shows for the same weekend because your handler may not know which one they're going to yet (particularly if they're campaigning a special and are being strategic about entries).
> 
> Ring-siding is also an option--if you can groom and maintain a show coat. But you have to travel to each show (gas, hotel, etc.) and have your dog show ready. Some handlers will groom for you beforehand ($150 or so a groom), some will want you to have them ready to go into the ring. After the show, you take your dog home until the next one. This way, you don't pay the handler to care for your dog on the road. But, you're incurring more travel expenses.


This is ballpark of what I was thinking. My late Badger (SFT) finished in a flash, but that's comparing apples to oranges. I suspect if I do this, I will have to send the dog out as I do not have the luxury of long weekends off with my job.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> But, as his doting parent, I do think he's the handsomest of them all!
> (Don't we all!!!)
> 😍😍😍


Somebody I used to work with said that one of the best things about dogs is that everybody who has one can say with complete truthfulness that they have the best dog in the world.

Ain't it the truth--I know I do!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Perhaps your first step should be to become good friends with one of those persons who grooms and shows their own dogs. Coat care for a show poodle is a big commitment. When I got my first standard poodle, I learned how to brush properly by asking my handler (Bobby Peebles) to show me how it should be done and volunteering to help him at shows. Most poodle handlers are willing to do that simply because getting all their dogs ready for the ring is such a big production. By the way, poodle handlers are a class by themselves - most all-breed handlers do not want to handle poodles or terriers because the coat is such a major part of the job. 

Many poodle handers are reluctant to let dogs spend more than a few days at a time with their owners unless the owner knows exactly how to maintain the show coat. Once you become proficient, you might find a handler willing to take your dog at ringside, but that's very uncommon.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps your first step should be to become good friends with one of those persons who grooms and shows their own dogs. Coat care for a show poodle is a big commitment. When I got my first standard poodle, I learned how to brush properly by asking my handler (Bobby Peebles) to show me how it should be done and volunteering to help him at shows. Most poodle handlers are willing to do that simply because getting all their dogs ready for the ring is such a big production. By the way, poodle handlers are a class by themselves - most all-breed handlers do not want to handle poodles or terriers because the coat is such a major part of the job.
> 
> Many poodle handers are reluctant to let dogs spend more than a few days at a time with their owners unless the owner knows exactly how to maintain the show coat. Once you become proficient, you might find a handler willing to take your dog at ringside, but that's very uncommon.


I appreciate all the perspectives and advice. This handler is a long-time poodle handler and breeder (I've not discussed this idea with her, but I considered a puppy from her earlier this year. When we discussed poodle-savvy local groomers, she recommended the groomer she sold to who now shows. She thinks this groomer would also be willing to train me in coat care/grooming. 

There are quite a few variables at play that I need to mull over (project management is my line of work, and it can invade personal life...a lot...like this afternoon in fact). I've got to weigh out how changes in my career may further limit my dog time too; I may hit that point that I choose to stop climbing any more ladder rungs to preserve non-work life. Even still, other than completely outsourcing the handling, care, and grooming for a time, I just can't see how anyone can go about showing/competing coated dogs with a demanding career. I've always said, "When I'm retired," but the itch to get involved more seriously with SFTs and perhaps with a Spoo here or there has been getting much stronger lately. 

I will definitely reach out to the local groomer who shows and start building relationship with local club members. I might be able to plan PTO around our HOA-Leavenworth Kennel Club clusters in spring to volunteer and learn more and tack on another later in the year. I need to really consider the feasibility of all aspects with my life as it is/will be in a few years. I also need to see how Henry, my SFT pup fairs too. That will affect timing. If he pans out like we think, just figuring out how to get him into performance competitions will be interesting. Yes, I foresee some challenging moments juggling work and hobby. You can't be on call, if you're running an agility course. LOL.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> This is just for fun. A friend, who has another breed, told me that there were owners of a beautiful dog who wanted their dog to be Number One. They hired a top handler FOR A YEAR, and leased a Lear Jet to take the handler and dog wherever FOR A YEAR.
> 
> Oh, yes, and they did reach their goal, or close to it.
> 
> ...


Wonder what it costs to lease a Lear Jet for a year?! 🤣🤣😅


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

In all this mulling, yesterday I also realized -- when I commit to a "big" again, it'll be time to step back up into SUV or get a van (shudders..childhood minivan trauma). My downsize in car post-Doberman just won't cut it. 

The things we do for dogs...I will never be in Lear territory, but I do have RV goals for retirement 🤣.


----------

